# Starting a new business, how is the market?



## KathrynD (Sep 10, 2014)

I am considering starting a news business with rhinestone decorated t shirts. To start with, I will not have other forms of t shirts (dtg, embroidery etc). Can anyone offer feedback on how the market is for custom rhinestone t shirtS.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, the timing you choose is right the best. at least. 

From our experience, September is the hottest in the hot season of rhinestone t-shirts.

The market is good enough for you to start, I suppose. And most of people who buy rhinestone t-shirts are girls, if you have noticed. So what kind of customers are you focusing on? Retailers or directly sell to end customers? 
If u sells to end customers and want to attract these girls, u have to pay more attention to special designs.

Well, the question you brought out is a profound one.
What specifically r u going to do next? 
Then maybe people can join and discuss.


----------



## carole12345 (Sep 11, 2014)

it is associated with your target market


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

The rhinestone industry is still going strong but you want to make sure to offer a "Custom Design Service". Stock designs will only get you so far. More than half of my incoming orders are for custom designs. I suggest you purchase a good design program and take the time to learn how to make your own artwork so that you don't have to pay others to do it for you. If you choose to purchase software later it can be difficult to learn a program while trying to keep up with orders.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The market is still extremely strong, both in stock and custom.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I agree with @BlingItOn, the market is still very strong, however, you have to be able to offer custom service. I personally have never used a stock design/transfer. From the beginning I have only done custom work and every day I get more and more customers.....Good Luck!


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

stock designs sell faster and better than custom not saying custom is not good but i can sell a 20 pack of football design shirts to a store. But being able to do custom is money since you can charge what you want to. 

I would buy sticky flock by the roll and not feet. And before you cut anything come on here and tell what cutter and software you have and make sure you use a 60* blade and set the blade offset angle.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Actually, I've seen a bigger growth of this industry this year.

Many those who do embroidery start to look a chance to expand their product range.
And those with screen printing and heat transfers too.

And sparkles are not only used on custom tshirts garments. But also used on ad tools too. Such as promotion towels for hotels. promotion shirts for tourist spots. Of course that makes sense. catch more eyes.

No need to worry if you have started. Just make the best products and let words spread out.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I would suggest contacting Rudy @ The Rhinestone World. He is an expert in the realm of bling


----------

